# Any "All Creatures" fans?



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

‘All Creatures Great and Small’: Who Was the Real James Herriot? (Published 2021)


The British author and veterinarian didn’t always let the facts get in the way of a good story. It caused some occasional friction.




www.nytimes.com





Interesting article about fact vs. fiction in the books and tv series. As an animal-loving teenager, my Grandmother gifted me the first All Creatures book when it was released in the US. I've enjoyed the new televised version being shown in the US on PBS.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I read all of his books from the library when I was a kid. I have to remember my nyt login to read that article!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m hooked. I loved the original tv series and I’ve read all his books years ago. I wasn’t sure I could see different actors in the roles but they are so good; it’s not a problem. 

This was an excellent article. Thanks for posting. 

I loved all the new episodes except the Xmas show. I can’t believe Siegfried would lie and burn his brothers grades. I don’t know what the ramifications might be in that place and time. In our era without passing all requirements you would not graduate or be allowed to practice.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I, too, read the books quite some time ago. We are really enjoying the TV programs. I used to live in Scotland, so that is a bonus!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Oh, I just absolutely love the James Herriot books! One of my favorites of all time! I’ve gone back to those stories so many times in my life. Read them when they first were published and would eagerly wait for each book to come out in the book stores. I am actually reading them again now. I also just love, love, love the original television series. 

The new series was a slow start for me. I actually did not like it at first and couldn’t figure out why as it is beautifully done and a lovely story. I couldn’t put my finger 
on what I didn’t like. 
I finally realized, at least for me, that I felt it was missing the charm and humor in the first half. It was too serious. In addition to the charm, the earthiness and the ups and downs of farm life and life in general, the books are hilarious... laugh out loud funny! I missed that in the beginning of this new series but finally, midway through, the charming humor finally started. What I finally decided was that I had to stop comparing and just appreciate the new series for what it is. This series is definitely different in many ways but I decided I have to let that go. So as long as I do that, it is very a lovely series that I have finally come to thoroughly enjoy. I just have to stop comparing. 😉


----------



## Carla (Feb 4, 2021)

scooterscout99 said:


> ‘All Creatures Great and Small’: Who Was the Real James Herriot? (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> The British author and veterinarian didn’t always let the facts get in the way of a good story. It caused some occasional friction.
> ...


I loved the books as a child and didn't know it was on PBS, as I don't have a television subscription. However, I do have a TV and a DVD player, so I'll be looking to see when the shows come up for sale. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

You can watch the series online for free, Carla. I enjoyed the new series but it hasn't quite grabbed me as the books and old series did.


----------



## Carla (Feb 4, 2021)

Liz said:


> You can watch the series online for free, Carla. I enjoyed the new series but it hasn't quite grabbed me as the books and old series did.


Thanks for that information. Can you please tell me how to find it online, for free?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

All Creatures Great and Small on MASTERPIECE on PBS


James Herriot’s adventures as a veterinarian in 1930’s Yorkshire get a glorious new adaptation based on his beloved books. Watch full episodes online. #AllCreaturesPBS



www.pbs.org


----------



## Carla (Feb 4, 2021)

Liz said:


> All Creatures Great and Small on MASTERPIECE on PBS
> 
> 
> James Herriot’s adventures as a veterinarian in 1930’s Yorkshire get a glorious new adaptation based on his beloved books. Watch full episodes online. #AllCreaturesPBS
> ...


Thanks so very much for the link!


----------

